

Programming microcontroller devices the hard way - wrongc0ntinent
http://blog.thisisnotrocketscience.nl/programming-microcontroller-devices-the-hard-way/

======
bobdvb
I worked with a guy, in about 2000(?), who wanted to play with Atmel
microcontrollers, he broke his leg badly and was out of commission for a
while. He didn't have any programming tools, just the manual and a library of
components. He built the base board and used switches and logic to programme
it. He used that first Atmel device to build an ISP for another device, he
built it so that he could write applications on his Psion PDA in assembly. He
build an assembler and compiler for his PDA!

------
swamp40
* >> The Arduino “IDE” barely beats notepad.exe in functionality and project management.*

You say that like it's a _bad_ thing.

